# short pen blanks



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a lot of short pen blanks,,2 inches or shorter,,and I hate to waste them,,does anyone know of some pen kits that actually uses short barrels on them,,and also,,im looking for a Carolina panthers pen blank,,the colors that is,,anyone know where I might find it,,thank you


----------



## AtlanticBryan (May 8, 2013)

You might try perfume atomizers if you've two blanks of the same material. The two tubes are less than two inches each. Penn State shows a flash drive that may work, but their web site doesn't have any data on the kit. Medallion type projects (golf ball markers, purse hangars, ...) are another good way to use up shorts, although most of them require blanks that are larger than 3/4" square. The golf ball markers require only 11/16".


----------

